# Painted label soda bottles...



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 10, 2010)

Do any of you know anything about these, I found a bottle while taking my dogs for a swim. The Label says "PUX", and I do not know, nor can I find out anything about it. I will post a picture later for visual verification.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Drew,

 I'm looking forward to seeing the photo. Here's the gono listing, "1	PUX	*	83	C	1948	NJ	Clear	7	Red/White" From.

 There's a listing for an unpictured sign ova here.


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, had some dog issues. The condition is not the best, but I still think its an awesome find...


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 12, 2010)

Pic 2


----------



## hudsonclub (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi Drew.

I can tell you a little about that bottle, New Rochelle Beverage, it was my family's business. Started by my great grandfather around 1924, the plant was at 22-24 Lafayette avenue in New Rochelle, NY (now it is an auto repair shop). It was a total mom and pop operation. The two brands they made were Hudson Club, which were large bottles with paper labels, and Pux, which were the painted label small bottles. The bottles were all the same, and the bottle cap determined what the flavor of the contents was. 

They also had a beer and soda store in town and they distributed a few local brands (Narragansett Beer and Utica Club). They closed the business in 1966. They couldn't compete with the majors and went bust.

I have a few small items, but am on the look out for any scraps of my heritage. If anyone has anything from New Rochelle Beverage that they are willing to part with, I would be interested in buying from you.

Thank you!
-Peter


----------

